# Asus Debug code 4F or really sticks on 78



## Petey (Apr 25, 2015)

Can some one post on-line where I can see it later when it happens again. That asus debug code 4f or 78 and stuck there. is because of to much current draw from high rpm or large fans connected to the headers on mobo. Its a nightmare to fight through. Could be something different down the road, but everything leads to too much current draw from fans.


----------



## Petey (Apr 26, 2015)

did find there is a variation dimm issue, the memory is tested and the same D1 dimm shows abbynormal.  But earlier the dimm showed bad on a diffrent slot bios change maybe? I don't know prepare for new motherboard or hope it will last a while.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 26, 2015)

4f is DXE-IPL(one of the last steps in initialization of the uefi firmware) and 78 is chip-set
could be anything from the cpu over-tight/or not tight enough
or the board on its way out
I would start by re-seating the cpu (inspect the pins while you are at it )
if the problem is intermittent it could be the board is just faulty
I doubt its related to the power draw from the fans those usually don't cause any type of error code
edit:further research tells me you may have a board on the fritz
If you are using LUICD MVP disable it in the bios also ensure the bios is the latest version


----------



## Petey (Apr 27, 2015)

yea wouldn't show even bios disconnected fans and ran like a champ, could be a draw of power from a bad component. Thanks I wish they had the 78= chipset in specifications. that would help so much. x79 board so no lucid mvp
Just wondering does XMP cause any abnormalities in memory read out.
What is freaky is system works fine now like nothing is wrong. Seems warm though more than normal


----------



## Petey (May 2, 2015)

So fricken crazy, I did a overclock on motherboard, happened again. Have to bios reset and power on and off like hundred times with nothing connected to back of mobo. Then boom it works fine with original settings and everything intact. Seems like there is a hang in the bios some where but I've even flashed it from usb so that shouldnt be a problem.
Insane as I am went back did overclock and is runnning like no problem at all. going crazy


----------



## OneMoar (May 2, 2015)

Petey said:


> So fricken crazy, I did a overclock on motherboard, happened again. Have to bios reset and power on and off like hundred times with nothing connected to back of mobo. Then boom it works fine with original settings and everything intact. Seems like there is a hang in the bios some where but I've even flashed it from usb so that shouldnt be a problem.
> Insane as I am went back did overclock and is runnning like no problem at all. going crazy


are you messing with blkclk that will throw both of those error codes


----------



## Petey (May 2, 2015)

A little, not to loose not to tight, just ahhhhhhhh right. Some pc instict the spirtial force or demonic mind control keeps pushing me to think, something is causing bios to hang. I've flashed it untill blue in the face, dont know, will cmd show error's of motherboard.


----------

